# How your music changes ..



## Danny600kill (Aug 22, 2011)

I have noticed recently that my music taste has changed massively, it's not like one day I loved Gangster Rap and the next morning I woke up and loved Death metal its just I slowly start to appreciate other music genres

A few years ago I loved all things R&B such as Usher, Ne-Yo, Mario ect and as I grew older I heard Punk-Rock such as Greenday/Blink ect then that developed into my favorite  band You Me At Six and other like those such as Kids in Glass Houses ect, then it moved to heavier music such as Yashin.

Then I started smoking Weed and understood Dubstep which evolved into anything Dubstep/Drumstep/DnB and rappers such as Wiz Khalifa and Mac Miller showing me how rapping can be different to the big rappers such as Eminem and Lil Wayne.

Thanks to youtube's suggestions I heard people like Devlin Pro Green and singers who are involved in rap such as Ed Sheeran and delved deeper into Rap until I started to love Grime rappers such as Ghetts, Dot Rotten, then I heard Wretch 32 and have followed him until now as he has broke into mainstream. The weird thing is though it that I still listen to everything I used to yet my taste is expanding, I always thought I'd hate other types of music but it was because I never listened to them.

So is it just me or has your music tastes changed over time?


----------



## Daizu (Aug 23, 2011)

When I was younger I didn't listen to music much. Aside from what I head on the Xbox Exhibition Discs, which later influenced what I listened to. Dismemberment Plan, Nada Surf, Death Cab for Cutie, Interpol were some of my favs. D-Plan, Nada Surf, and Interpol still are but Death Cab's newer stuff isn't that great imo. They led me to other things like Phoenix. Other video games I played influenced me as well. MGS3 showed me Starsailor, SSX on Tour showed me Bloc Party.

Buzzing around the internet I found Digitalism one day. Showed that to my friends and we found other stuff such as Justice, Crystal Castles, deadmau5, Skrillex, Nero, Daft Punk, Netsky, Pendulum. Samurai Champloo made me love Nujabes (R.I.P.).  Also I have a fascination with Adult Swim bumps. J-Dilla (R.I.P.), Flying Lotus.

And of course I listen to video game music, like Shoji Meguro, Masashi Hazama, Yoko Shimomura, etc.

So, what I mostly listen to indie/alternative and electronic music. There's tons of a subgenres within those genres that I like as well. My taste has definitely changed a lot and widened. You're not alone. Change in taste comes to everyone naturally. If you can still enjoy what you liked before, while finding and respecting new things, then you truly have an open mind.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2011)

From me it changed from pure rappers like Eminem and D12 to the more female rappers like Usher, Chris Brown, Ne-Yo, .... 
It's still female rappers now, love it. No Justin Bieber or Lil Wayne though.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2011)

For me it's by periods.
For few months I'll listen to the same genre, same album, then I remember a tune which I like(d) and I switch to that one and start again for few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Even if they are always OST, it changes from Orchestra only musics, to video games, to anime, to opera, sometime only music, sometime only songs.

As for the music style, there are many choices, going from hard rock, metal, j-pop, classical, variety, Celtic, Jazz, etc.
What's great, there's a lot of different things in OST too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So for me, it's done brutally, once day I'll change to another thing. Not progressively.

I'm currently in Opera's style voices


Spoiler: Avalon's OST: Voyage to Avalon Orchestra version



[youtube]aTQfB8W0-EM[/youtube]
check at 6:20 if you don't feel like listening all of it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 23, 2011)

I acquired a taste for metal a few years back, before I registered on the Temp, like all little kiddies do.

Even back then, I didn't like the idea of mainstream acts too much. I got into large arguments about the genre and general shitiness of bands like A7X with my retard friends, which eventually led me to being shunned. This change in music taste, along witha myriad of other things, prompted me to change schools, too.

Around the time I came here, I also started finding better places to look for music, like Pitchfork Media and the /mu/ board on the chan imageboards. Since then, I've expanded to more noise/ambient forms of music, but also expanding my horisons to more proggy music, in particular math rock and post-rock.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

I never really cared about music when I was younger; I was willing to listen to anything. Eventually, however, my taste refined to what they are today; rock from the 60s, 70s, and 80s (with a few exceptions).


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2011)

I listened to a lot of rock of various genres from around grade 7-11, but got kind of tired of it. I still like it. I won't change a radio station if it has a rock song on, or mute a youtube vid with it in the background...but I don't seek to listen to it.

These days I stick to non-lyrical music (instrumentals mostly) and I also took a liking to jap music because I can't understand a word they're saying, so it feels more like instrumental music to me. I just focus on the flow of the music, instead of what the lyrics are saying. It's nice.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 23, 2011)

I enjoy listening to stuff that's challenges me.  New rhythms, new sounds, interesting vocal melodies...  That's a far cry from the Old8oy of 15 years ago who listened to nothing but Metallica and Pantera.

It's a pretty wide mix now.  Anything from The Beatles to The Roots.  Almost nothing that's on the radio though...  I get tired of hearing the same five songs over and over.  Recently found Buke and Gass among the 6.99 albums on iTunes and am really digging that at the moment.

...and I can't leave out Danger Mouse.  Anything Brian Burton touches turns to gold.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I can't understand a word they're saying, so it feels more like instrumental music to me. I just focus on the flow of the music, instead of what the lyrics are saying. It's nice.


I think being based on a syllabic system, it's also more harmonious to listen than other language. it follow the music more naturally.
You can listen more easilly to understandable japanese than german songs if you want harmony only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well, just my feeling).

(No offense to German people, just that your language is more guttural than harmonized and syllabic).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Before, when I was younger, I didn't really care.  Now I can almost only listen to international music.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 23, 2011)

For my whole life, I've liked dance songs with heavy bass. 
For some reason, I mostly like songs that have a heavy bass. 
Some of these songs include: Dye 2 After Remix, Hit The Lights, Saxodub, etc.
---
But my tastes have changed a bit, and now I enjoy pretty much every genre. I like songs that have beautiful instrumentals (such as Dreamland by Luka), and classical music. I kind of like scary songs like Fear Garden. Just because I tend to overplay music and they all become the same to me. Not scary


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

What I listen to has changed largely since I was younger. Growing up, I was surrounded by Rap and R&B. I was never really exposed to anything else until one random day we went to the movies to see Daredevil. After hearing some Evanescence song I kind of just fell out of the whole Rap and R&B thing and focused more on any rock stations I could get my hands on.

It was a slow process though. I still listened to what Hip-Hop had to offer but also a large amount of Pop and Rock that was mixed into the same stations I listened to. Slowly, I kind of began to recognize more of the Rock music and even some Pop that was around me. I loved all of those 60's-90's playlists they had on the higher channels (MTV Hits, VH1 Classics, etc.) and thanks to those, and being exposed to the internet shortly after, I was pretty much consumed buy the music around me.

Today, I can listen to just about anything besides Techno and Dubstep. I'm slowly trying to get into these at the moment. I don't focus on anything Rap and R&B related anymore though... It's more like if I'm in someone's car with it on or if my friends are playing it in a room then it's the only time I'll listen to these. I'm constantly searching for new music that fits me. 

I love older Rock music now. Listening to the difference between today and the 70's-early 90's is just damn amazing.


----------



## sputnix (Aug 23, 2011)

growing up I never really knew what I liked, parent's listened to blues, 70's rock, country, disco, and mo-town. It wasn't until in grade 6 when we had to show what music we listened to that I realized I had to find my own niche and after hearing some heavyer rock songs I heard a serj tankian song, and from there I heard SOAD, rage against the machine, a few others then my fav band Mastodon, then other progy bands like kylesa, and banoness. I then wanted to find something different and found reggae-metal skindred, instrmental string-metal judgement day, and foreign bands like die apokalyptischen reiter,and volbeat. Then I found clutch an awesome stoner-metal/ blues-rock band, and well this has gone on much longer than I anticipated and could go on for much much longer.
anywho I find I use metal as my niche and is preaty much all you can find on my iPhone, but I can respect and listen too any genera as long as it's not fucken auto-tuned god I just wanna exorcise it from songs with holy water man I hate it, and I hate "club" songs that are just about the club, it's a fad I hope dies very soon as most of it has now just gotten formulaic and lazy


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 23, 2011)

My music tastes haven't changed too much.
I mean when I was a kid I liked all the bubblegum rubbish in the charts (S Club 7, Busted etc.) but once I got into secondary school and started listening to rock I stuck with it. I can't stand dubstep, dance music etc. Without any actual instruments being played it feels empty and just noise to me. I went through a "Emo" phase where I listened to the Rasmus, Linkin Park, etc. (still do occasionally) but I still listen to similar music now that I did 5 years ago. I've branched back a bit into the Beatles, The Who and such but I've had no drastic changes in the genre of music I listen to.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 23, 2011)

My taste in music broadened quite a bit in the last years and now I am at a point where I can say that I enjoy every type of music, without being able to categorize it, since I enjoy music from every genre. 

For example I love to death:

-Andrea Bocelli (Klassic)
-Michael Jackson (Pop)
-dredg (alt. Rock)
-Laith Al Deen (german Pop - amazing btw)
-R.Kelly (RnB)
-Fabolous (Rap)
-Serj Tankian (Rock, ...)
-etc.

So really I couldn`t say that I like one particular genre and I think that shows how my tast growed but it hasn`t changed. I just first listened to Pop and RnB and after that my taste broadened to other genres like classical music and Rock but I never stop liking the music I did like before. I don`t know how I could do that tbh


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been listening to punk rock, alternative rock, classic rock, and indie music my whole life. My tastes haven't changed, but rather, I've broadened them. Now I can add some rap, some pop (mostly well done covers, a lot of the originals still lack something), etc.

I figure that good music is good music. Genre shouldn't matter. It's something that I failed to understand for awhile.


----------



## emigre (Aug 23, 2011)

When I was younger I listened to the Manic Street Preachers, the Clash, New Order, Pre- 98 Suede and other good bands.

Now I am older I listen to the Manic Street Preachers, the Clash, New Order, Pre- 98 Suede and other good bands.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> When I was younger I listened to the Manic Street Preachers, the Clash, New Order, Pre- 98 Suede and other good bands.
> 
> Now I am older I listen to the Manic Street Preachers, the Clash, New Order, Pre- 98 Suede and other good bands.


I lol'd.


Aside from my change in music, I do keep it simple a lot of the time with who I listen to. It all really just depends on what I want to listen at the time. 
At the moment you can find me listening to a lot of:

-Cibo Matto
-Incubus
-Bowie
-Joan Jett
-KISS
-Live

and occasionally Lil' B for the lulz and fun with this swag cook stuff.


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 24, 2011)

My taste for music has never changed. It has only expanded. (Well, I like maybe 5-8 real songs. The rest are soundtracks for video games.)

I've found that I liked music from these games (In this order)
Megaman X2
Kirby Super Star
Megaman x3
Pokemon R/B/Y
Pokemon G/S/C
Super Mario RPG
Megaman Battle Network 2
Megaman Battle Network 3
Pokemon R/S/E
Super Smash Bros Melee
Megaman Battle Network 4
Megaman X5
Chrono Cross
Pokemon XD
Guilty Gear Series
Tales of Symphonia
Any other tales game
Kingdom hearts series
Megaman x6
Megaman Battle Network 5
Megaman Battle Network 6
Most Zelda games
Rhythm Heaven 
Fire Emblem series
Megaman Zero series
Pokemon D/P/PT
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Smash Bros Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
Final Fantasy CC: EoT
Blazblue
Xenoblade


And its still growing.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 24, 2011)

Typical artists I liked when I was a kid MC Hammer, Paula Abdul, REM,
or whatever my friends were listening to so I could fit in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now: Velvet Underground, The Guess Who, REM,
or any stupid song with a good melody.


----------



## prowler (Aug 24, 2011)

hello


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2011)

When i was 5-9 yrs i used to listen a lot of reggae. It was mostly because reggae at that time was in it's prime and well everyone around was playing reggae. Then slowly rap started to crawl into my life. It think it was mostly Tupac/Dr. Dre/Snoop Dogg/Eminem that made me switched from reggae to rap. I was into rap for a pretty long time (from about 10-16yrs). After rap came rock. I transitioned into rock via Linkin Park. LP was awesome. Before i know it, i was a full-blown rock junkie. I do however enjoy the occasional pop song that's playing everywhere. J-rock is slowing tempting me but there's far too few good bands. Rite now i like rock, alt. rock, j-rock, and country/folk-songs somewhat.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't listen to music till was about 13, so a year ago. My musical taste isn't the most developed since I don't tend to follow genres. I like a lot of music, that's it.

If I had to check it, the genre I have most is progressive rock and alternative rock, mostly from 90s and the 2000s, and some classic rock, dance pop, rap, RnB, techno (well, just a tiny bit), OSTs from Movies (and some games), classic, metal, and other stuff. So.. yeah. Never went through phases or some shit. Well, maybe for that one month when I listened to emo stuff a lot, though I never really became "emo", I just liked the music. I have Lady Gaga, Muse and The Beatles in the same playlist, so you can see that.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2012)

Satangel said:


> From me it changed from pure rappers like Eminem and D12 to the more female rappers like Usher, Chris Brown, Ne-Yo, ....
> It's still female rappers now, love it. No Justin Bieber or Lil Wayne though.


Yeah and a half later, totally changed to the likes of Netsky (Belgian mothafacka!) and Rusko


----------



## frogboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Not quite the change you're talking about, but my music seems faster when I listen to it at night.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2012)

My music tastes have stayed identical from when I first posted till now.


----------



## emigre (Feb 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> When I was younger I listened to the Manic Street Preachers, the Clash, New Order, Pre- 98 Suede and other good bands.
> 
> Now I am older I listen to the Clash, New Order, Pre- 98 Suede and other good bands.



Just fixed it. Postcards from a young man was fucking horrible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2012)

Loss of interest in anything- not really. I am perhaps slightly less inclined to put up with things (both within the genres I more frequently find  but that leads into the paragraph below.
However I continue to click around in the hopes of finding new things and frequently do. Better yet it seems music types can be somewhat broader/more specific and say where 20 years ago should I want to hear a song about a dragon I might have just about found a handful where today I have the choice of hundreds covering an entire spectrum. Whether this counts as a slide into "instant" gratification or an unequivocally positive step I will leave the pondering of to a later day (some like to bring up the lack of a cultural focal point here which I am not convinced the lack of is a bad thing). It also means my collection has ballooned somewhat so the random track playlist spits out certain songs less even if the proper playlist has not grown in proportion to the library.

I will however have to say where ten years ago I would have gone to the gigs of various bands in a heartbeat I might not today and my willingness to put in serious time and money to getting to gigs as well as my capability to do it has only increased- I still go to as many and then as now gigs for any genre are as likely to be filled with oiks in less than full control of their mental faculties. I am not quite sure what this means and may be as close as I get to changing tastes.

General observation- high school and such periods in life bring with it a desire to belong to a group and groups seem to have a musical identity (mods, rockers, ravers, punks, hippies and need I go on) which might "mandate" another genre remain closed to you. Once this has passed (it usually happens but not always) tastes have a habit of broadening or indeed metal blocks have a habit of dissolving.
Unfortunately I can not claim to have escaped this entirely but my lack of concern for such divisions has caused friction at various points.


----------



## Domination (Feb 28, 2012)

Spoiler: Unnecessarily long wall of text




I've got to say my music evolution is pretty linear. When I was younger I never did listen to much music, maybe a few local or Taiwan pop stars now and then, but its not even often I listen to them. Then I met the internet.

The internet really changed me as a person in the whole too, actually, but I won't go into that. The internet allowed me to listen to music from all over the world. In the beginning I only listened to some shitty stuff like Simple Plan, some stupid rap stuff and the occasional hard rock bands like Bon Jovi and Aerosmith. Then there was Rise Against, etc. It was more sparse and mainstream than what I listen to now. The frequency I listened to music increased, but it still wasn't a lot.

I was also started getting into anime back then, and that was when I started to fall in love with Japanese music, particularly J-Rock. I listened to L'Arc-en-Ciel extensively, and some other stuff like GLAY, Abingdon Boys School, T.M. Revolution etc. The generic mainstream J-Rock stuff of course.

I guess the J-Rock was what really got me into Rock and really guitar-based music, and I started to get more into Bon Jovi and Aerosmith and Daughtry and stuff, you know mainstream generic hard rock. Coincidentally, it was also around that time that I bought Guitar Hero, which introduced me to more music, and I fell in love with Black Label Society, Ozzy Osbourne, etc.  

Long story short I got more into rock and all, and started to explore genres. I found The Who, Black Sabbath, Metallica, Nirvana, Beatles, Sex Pistols, Deep Purple Foo Fighters, etc. And most importantly I found Led Zeppelin, still one of my favourite bands today. And after listening to Black Sabbath, Metallica and stuff I got more into metal and listened to Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Megadeth too. That was my 'old-music-is-better-than-everything-else-phase'.

Then some time later, for some reason, I tried listening to Muse and Radiohead. Best decision of my life. They were so fucking brilliant and I started exploring modern music again. I listened to a lot of alternative rock after that. Red Hot Chili Peppers, more Foo Fighters, QotSA, RATM, Coldplay, etc.

I tried exploring music even further after that, being a usual wikipedia surfer and seeing Muse classified into a 'new prog' genre, I decided to look into some of those bands. OH MY FUCKING GOD. Oceansize didn't particularly grow on me at that time, but they were pretty good to me, along with bands like Dredg and Amplifier which I listened to occasionally.

Then I decided to listen to more Prog, and I remember seeing a lot of good things about Dream Theater, I listened and I fell in love, then I listened to stuff like Rush and Porcupine Tree too. Its sad that Pink Floyd still seems seemingly bland to me today though.

After getting more into prog and alternative rock, I guess I went back to listen to more Oceansize, and it really really really grew on me. Frames seemed like the most amazing album ever (still is). I guess this was what really got me into prog and experimental music. Then I see stuff about Explosions in the Sky and I listened to them, beautiful! Then I also started listening to Post-Rock. When I got more into instrumentals, I also started listening to Shred guitar etc.

Then around this year, I tried listening to Death Metal seriously after putting it off for so long, and I realised my tastes grew enough for me to like it. It grew more and more on me, and I started listening to Opeth since it's one of [m]NeSchn[/m]'s favourite bands, and I have to say its worth it. I'm still more into Progressive and Technical Death Metal today than normal Death Metal though.

I still listen to a lot of Alternative Rock nowadays and I have to say, I'm completely rid of that 'old-music-is-better-than-everything-else' mentality now. The complexity you can find in modern music is mind blowing, modern music is full of polished gems with a lot of diverse musical influences and is much more complex than older music. It's like you can find 'Rush-level' bands easily today.

I have to say I have grown very deep into rock and metal music and I've been trying to get into Jazz lately due to listening to stuff like Atheist, but Progressive music is still my favourite. I think my tastes have changed and/or expanded a lot.



tl;dr Generic regional pop -> A lot of random mainstream stuff -> J-Rock -> Hard Rock/Heavy Metal/Punk Rock -> Alternative Rock/Progressive Rock/Post-Rock/Shred Guitar/Progressive Death Metal

Mostly just rock and metal, but if you listen attentively you'd see they are wildly different in many aspects. But I'm mainly a prog rock/metal and alt. rock guy nowadays.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not anti-music I just don't listen to it.
I do like some songs and music but i generally don't seek them out.
Somehow game music appeals to me most (mostly when i've played the game)







You smoked weed o.o


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 3, 2012)

I think people take their genres a little too far nowadays...

Progessive indie death pop
Alternative neo underground

...

I won't break genres down any further than the following categories:
Metal
Rock
Country
Pop
Hip-hop
Rap


----------



## xist (Mar 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I won't break genres down any further than the following categories:
> Metal
> Rock
> Country
> ...



Folk off!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 4, 2012)

When i was still like 12/16 i always listend to Hip hop rap and that kind of crap....
But now i listen to all kinds of music... For me genre doesn't matter now If i like the song i listen to it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 4, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I think people take their genres a little too far nowadays...
> 
> Progessive indie death pop
> Alternative neo underground
> ...



The only genre that really gets abused is metal.
Every single metal song is a different subgenre of metal. It's insane. They're like fucking snowflakes.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 4, 2012)

I always listened to metal... but few years ago I stop caring about new bands, I only listen to my favorites albums and nothing else

now Im into 70's/80's progressive rock (Rush, UK, Genesis, Asia, Rick Wakeman, all that good old shit), a couple of OSTs (like Motoi Sakuraba), The Police and... eurobeat... yeah... eurobeat


----------



## xist (Mar 4, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> The only genre that really gets abused is metal.
> Every single metal song is a different subgenre of metal. It's insane. They're like fucking snowflakes.



I don't really understand how Rap and Hip Hop are different enough to warrant separate categories. (in Old8oy's example)


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not talking about my personal tastes here but it seem to me that these are the stages everyone seems to go through with music:

*Young kid-early teen: *General charts music
*Early teens (for about 1 year):* Rap / hip-hop stuff that's 'way cooler' than normal charts music
*Mid-teens:* Metal stuff, because it's 'less mainstream' and 'better than normal music' (about 50% of people get drawn into this)
*Late teens:* 60s / 70s / 80s rock - it's 'real' music and 'the good old stuff', people revert to this and feel safe by joining the crowd and saying they listen to the 'good old rock' as if they have a very good taste in music

IMO, overall people are too self-conscious of what they listen to for fear of being weird / not cool enough / not unique enough. It's like we're all living with this one big lie about what classifies as good music, when in fact no one actually has a clue.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 4, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > I think people take their genres a little too far nowadays...
> ...



I don't know...  Pretty much anything "electronic" has its own genre... 

Can't be bothered to list any so feel free to check out the ridiculousness of it in on this wiki page
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres

The table of contents doesn't even scratch the surface of what's on that page...


----------



## xist (Mar 4, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> The table of contents doesn't even scratch the surface of what's on that page...



Whilst that is an example of insanity, that page does include sub-genre splits within genre's. Most normal people would end up just using the 25 genres to class their electronic....yes it's still a lot, but there's an argument for it when the genre's do sound different and can be told apart.

Electronic isn't really something l listen to that often but in Metal terms it's like comparing Grind to Nu Metal to Black Metal....they're poles apart and to class them under the same banner is a misrepresentation of the differing styles.

So yes i think Genre's have gone a bit crazy, but i'd argue that sometimes there's definitely a call for a more complex breakdown of styles, especially when you're delving into new music.


----------

